# Nikon's life is *so* rough!



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)




----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Awwwww :wub:


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

poor Nikon  Gorgeous dog!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Awww cute photo


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Beautiful picture,you should frame it.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

Hard days work, huh? Lol. What a sweet picture.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Love it!!


----------



## doggybyts89 (Mar 22, 2008)

Oh yeah, looks like he has it bad. Poor guy! 

Beautiful picture.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

That poor dog! He needs to be taken from such a horrible life.... No worries though, I'll take him off your hands. lol!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Poor Nikon...Lies just works him to the bone...never aloud on the couch...no down time ever. lol

Man....is he hunk...seriously


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

awww tough day at the office))


----------



## Jack9211 (Nov 2, 2012)

great dog in a natural pose.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Love the lighting and of course, he's one of my faves


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

He's totally disfigured my couch doing that (he lies on top of the back cushion) but it's too late now. He's not crated while I'm away and given the amount of HAIR I have to remove daily, I suspect he's there all day.


----------



## HEINOLFGSD (May 9, 2011)

Aww!! :wub:
Life is so rough!!!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Awww, such a tough life he has! lol He looks so comfy there.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

dont get to see him too often, beautiful boy you have there!


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

It looks to me like he doesn't even have a pillow for his head. And I think a Red Sofa would look better with his coloring. You really ought to be more considerate. 

Jelpy


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

That's a Hallmark picture. What a beauty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Soto (Dec 27, 2012)

He's a beauty!! Love his rich colors


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

that pic makes me want to hug him-he's just gorgeous-hope life gets better for him


----------



## Marnie (Oct 11, 2011)

Great photo. I can see you color coordinated the room around Nikon. He's beautiful and deserves the perfect setting


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I just saw this. Heh heh. I love his look. You can almost hear the sigh....


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

He doesn't even need a couch or pillows, he's an equal opportunity sleeper


----------



## Linda1270 (Sep 7, 2012)

What a handsome boy, beautiful photograph! 

Not knowing that your dog's name is Nikon, I was looking everywhere in the photo for a broken camera or one that your pouch might have chewed on....then after reading other posts, I realized that Nikon was is name and it's so very fitting....hmm, maybe it was a blonde moment.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

I really do need to see more pictures of him.

Your avatar always teases me


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Great pics of an awesome dog


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

If I wasn't full up on dogs, I'd want one of Nikon's puppies.... and your camera. 

I love his rich red :wub:


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

He is obviously miserable with you, you need to send him over here where he can be pampered and catered to!


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

Oh poor Nikon... I call GSD rescue now!!!!


----------

